# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس تراجم العلماء وطلبة العلم المعاصرين >  وفاة الشيخ محمد مختار الشنقيطي

## محمد طه شعبان

انتقل إلى رحمة الله تعالي الشيخ محمد مختار الشنقيطي ، بعد تدهور وضعه الصحي اليوم الثلاثاء .
وأكدت مصادر مقربة من عائلة الراحل أن صلاة الحنازة على الشيخ ستكون عقب صلاة العصر بالمسجد النبوي والدفن بالبقيع الغرقد .
هذا ونعى الشيخ عدد كبير من هيئة علماء السعودية ووزارة الأوقاف ، داعين له بالرحمة والمغفرة وأن يلهم أهله الصبر والسلوان .
يشار إلى أن الشيخ محمد مختار الشقنيطي فقيه، ومُفسّر سعودي، وعضو هيئة كبار العلماء السعودية ومدرس بالحرمين الشريفين ، وهو الابن الأكبر للعلامة الشيخ محمد الأمين الشنقيطي ، صاحب كتاب أضواء البيان .

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

رحمه الله

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*نسأل الله أن يتغمده بواسع رحمته وأن يسكنه فسيح جناته والمسلمين
آميين*

----------


## محمد بن عبدالله بن محمد

رحم الله شيخنا الشيخ محمد المختار بن العلامة الإمام محمد الأمين الشنقيطي
كان شديد التواضع هاضما لنفسه
شديد التأدب

فرحمه الله رحمة واسعة وأسكنه فسيح جنانه

----------


## د:ابراهيم الشناوى

إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون

اللهم ارحمه واغفر له وأكرم نزله ووسع مدخله وارفع درجته في الآخرين واخلفه في عقبه في الغابرين

----------


## محمدالمرنيسي

اللهم اغفر له وارحمه وأكرم نزله وألحقنا به مسلمين يارب العالمين.

----------


## ماجد مسفر العتيبي

نسأل الله ان يرحم الشيخ ويغفر له ويوسع مدخله ويجعل منزله في في الفردوس الأعلى من الجنة 
الشيخ رحمه الله جمع بين الفتوى والوعظ فله من المواعظ العظيم المؤثرة التي ترق منها القلوب وتدمع لها العيون

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

رحمه الله وغفر له وعفا عنه

----------

